# [SOLVED] low fps on warcraft 3 TFT



## dota209 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey, ok, b4 i reformat my computer, warcraft 3 was running fine with about 60+ fps. Its an old game and doesnt require that great of a computer. But, after i reformated the computer, the FPS is really low, like 1-15 and its unplayable.

Things ive tried: ive installed all the drivers, even uninstall and reinstalled them, i tried couple of programs to see if its out of date and updated all the drivers.

Ive downloaded direct 9.0xc for windows xp and installed.

Ive tried running memtest86 and nothing was allocated or wrong, memory working 100%.

Ive tried disconnecting, cleaning and reconnecting my hardware such as the fans, the sound card, the ram, the graphic card, the hard drives, the cd drive,

The only thing that changed was that b4 my computer was reformated with a window xp sp2 now its sp3, but i dont think sp3 can be the program can it, its suppose to benefit your computer.

some stats about computer.
its an AMD ATHLON tm processor.
graphic card: radeon 9200 series
motherboard:nvidia something sorry im not @ home forgot it
1.3 or 1.4 ghz, with 1.5 ram

again it cant be something like you should get a new computer, urs is old and it sucks, because if it worked b4 it should work now nothing changed but drivers and stuff. any help will be appreciated. i also dont want to try overclocking becuz imma mess up my computer and my room is hawt as it is


----------



## dota209 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: low fps on warcraft 3 TFT*

oh the motherboard is nvidia nforce2 ultra400


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: low fps on warcraft 3 TFT*

Well, have you tried uninstalling SP3 and seeing if that might fix the issue?

SP3 has been known to cause a lot of problems.


----------



## dota209 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: low fps on warcraft 3 TFT*

Update: ive uninstall sp3 and thats not the problem, I THink IT has to be my fans and a hardware problem, I downloaded something called speedfan and while i play games or open mozilla or folders the cpu usage goes to 100% so i guess the fan is taking up all the resources making the performance of everything lower, I have 3 fans one on the motherboard and 2 hooked up to the metal cpu box, sorry 4got name, well the rpm shows fan1:3000+ something but fan2 and fan3 is 0, can someone teach me how to configure the speedfan so i get all 3 fans with working rpm


----------



## dota209 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: low fps on warcraft 3 TFT*

sooo like i dont have a speed rpm wire so its suppose to be zero says my friend and the fans r spinning well and i check bios and it said it was fineee, so its not the fans, i even air caned sprayed thingy just in case, OMGGGG WHATS THE PROBLEM mannnnnnnn, gosh!!!, ..brb suiciding...



jk


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: low fps on warcraft 3 TFT*

SpeedFan doesn't know every kind of hardware out there, so it technically isn't _always_ right.

I also believe this is a hardware problem, so I will have this moved to the hardware section and _hopefully_ they can provide more help for you.

Best of luck,

-Coolfreak


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: low fps on warcraft 3 TFT*

when you get home post your specs
what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and tempretures and post them

http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/


----------



## dota209 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: low fps on warcraft 3 TFT*

solved: ahh thx for the help guys, reformated the computer again and it runs smoothly, wish i didnt waste all that money on hardware supplies, anyways post can be deleted thx again!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: low fps on warcraft 3 TFT*

Glad you got it sorted - You can mark this thread as Solved by clicking *Thread Tools* near the top right of this thread.

-Coolfreak


----------

